# Muskies do the Jitterbug?



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Finished up the J-bugs with epoxy, currently wiring them now. Here is a sample for my buddy STEVEL, notice the tail :rock on: 

I hope you enjoy them as much as I did making them! I love this hobby :cheers: 
More to come!

I hope everyone's season is going well!

MS


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice bug...I like how you sunk the eyes, that looks cool and might increase splash.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks fellas 

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice as usual! Those tails are a nice touch and im sure look great in action. Love the color combo, i bet you plan to do some night fishing too.


----------



## Parke1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! That looks awesome!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice work!!!


----------

